# CD Titles of DG Dokument series



## renxiaowei (Oct 13, 2015)

Dear all,

Does anyone know the catalog of the CD titles from "Dokumente" series released by Deutsche Grammaphon in 1980s to 1990s? For example, Kempff plays Beethoven 5 piano concertos as attached picture (DG 435744-2, 3 CD set) is one title from this series. I would like to get as full as possible of this series.

thank you.

Xiaoweiattachment.php


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.google.nl/search?q=deut...hUKEwjit-WilMDpAhVOKewKHYmbAEcQ_AUoAnoECAkQBA
I found this for you, you can see where to go from there.


----------



## renxiaowei (Oct 13, 2015)

thank you very much.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I had no idea there was a Gieseking WTC


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> I had no idea there was a Gieseking WTC


That's what this site is about


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

renxiaowei said:


> thank you very much.


It was my pleasure hope you can find a lot .


----------

